# FUN SHOW IN LA



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

We will be having a "FUN PULL" on Sunday April 26 in Walker, LA
at 10:00 am. 

On March 21-22, 2009 Cajun Country (LA) and Trinity Valley (TX) Dog Clubs co-hosted a 
large show in Liberty, Texas. 

Come join us to talk about the show, the 2009 Convention, and the 2009 
Nationals.


----------

